# END of an ERA (the wedge)



## mover1 (11 May 2007)

FYI No more wedge with Cadpat as of July 1st. CANFORGEN TO FOLLOW SHORTLY


----------



## onecat (11 May 2007)

That is great news.  As someone who has always liked the airforce... wedge wasand is a eye sore.


----------



## gaspasser (11 May 2007)

Wedge in CF's is nice and professional looking.
Wedge in CADPAT looks like a goofball.
And, yes, I am Air Force and wear my beret!


----------



## Buddha66 (11 May 2007)

Thank GOD!

Nothing looks stupider than CADPAT and a wedge.  Now if only we can get a rule to ban the beret with a flight suit...which looks equally stupid IMHO


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 May 2007)

Buddha66 said:
			
		

> Thank GOD!
> 
> Nothing looks stupider than CADPAT and a wedge.  Now if only we can get a rule to ban the beret with a flight suit...which looks equally stupid IMHO



No argument here. I am posted to Shearwater as of the first of the week taking the year long French course and I've seen a  lot of people in this abomination....thank god for common sense...not a uniform that was meant to go with a wedge.


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> No argument here. I am posted to Shearwater as of the first of the week taking the year long French course and I've seen a  lot of people in this abomination....thank god for common sense...not a uniform that was meant to go with a wedge.


Hehehe. 

Padre, I think he's _against_ the wedge for cadpats...but _for_ the wedge with flight suit, although I'd agree with you, with a twist...(my take LOL)

"not a" (SINGLE) "uniform that was meant to go with a wedge" and I can say that too...I used to wear blue.


----------



## tree hugger (11 May 2007)

I wore my wedge with my combats ONCE.... and as a last resort.  I showed up in the morning in my PT gear and when I changed into my uniform I realized I forgot my beret at home.  So the only head dress I had at work was my wedge - I looked like an idiot when I left at the end of the day.  

Even worse was when my boss forgot her beret (army type) and didn't have a back-up at work.  She ended up wearing her hardhat out at the end of the day.... _that_ was funnee!


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Even worse was when my boss forgot her beret (army type) and didn't have a back-up at work.  She ended up wearing her hardhat out at the end of the day.... _that_ was funnee!



RSMs everywhere are having aneurysms at the thought of this!!


----------



## tree hugger (11 May 2007)

It was halarious... can't remember if at the time if she was a Capt or a Maj...


----------



## medicineman (11 May 2007)

Woohoo - no more Cad Pat screwdrivers wandering around  >.

MM


----------



## 284_226 (11 May 2007)

This initiative is sure to improve the quality of life, productivity and efficiency of AF personnel everywhere.

We can now get the team of personnel responsible for this groundbreaking change of policy to solve the next dilemma facing the CF - red and white hook velcro Canada flags that are larger in size than the patch of loop velcro sewn to CADPAT.    :


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2007)

284_226 said:
			
		

> This initiative is sure to improve the quality of life, productivity and efficiency of AF personnel everywhere.



Hey...at least now people can wear their headress in their cars.....it will fit


----------



## 284_226 (12 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hey...at least now people can wear their headress in their cars.....it will fit



Ah, no.  But thanks for coming out.


----------



## RangerRay (12 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Wedge in CF's is nice and professional looking.
> Wedge in CADPAT looks like a goofball.



Agreed.  I remember seeing air force types wearing the old green combats, and I thought that looked rather silly.

But the wedge with No. 3 Air Force service dress looks sharp and traditional, IMHO.


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2007)

Looks pretty darned good in a flightsuit too........


----------



## RangerRay (12 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Looks pretty darned good in a flightsuit too........



And that too.


----------



## C1Dirty (12 May 2007)

> Looks pretty darned good in a flightsuit too........



What happens if/when we move to a Cadpat fightsuit?  A beret's not going to stop us from looking like a box of melted crayolas.  Purple embroidered epaulettes, blue t-shirt with green Cadpat.  Expect a visit from _What Not to Wear_. 

Bring back the blue flight suit!


----------



## Buddha66 (12 May 2007)

Bring back the blue flight suit! 


Oh good Lord, NO!


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2007)

Buddha66 said:
			
		

> Oh good Lord, NO!



My thoughts exactly. I think we all look better in green!!  >   ;D

Just kidding. Some boys do look _OK_ in blue, just not most of them.


----------



## gaspasser (12 May 2007)

I'm glad the wedge is gone from CADPAT dress, but with flightsuits looks sharp and Air Force. 
So shall it be, so shall it be done..
CADPAT Flightsuits...??  Who's numpty idea was that??  Now we'll never find out pilots in the woods...escept to look for the nearest bar.    ;D   ;D
Maybe for trash-haulers, but sub hunters will look goofy, for sure. All SAR should wear Orange flightsuits and be proud of it.  Definately cammed suits for Griffin drivers, to keep the army types happy.
 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2007)

284_226 said:
			
		

> We can now get the team of personnel responsible for this groundbreaking change of policy to solve the next dilemma facing the CF - red and white hook velcro Canada flags that are larger in size than the patch of loop velcro sewn to CADPAT.    :



And the fact that when you have a rucksack (or backpack) on and remove it, chances are, you'll lose your flag too!!!  :


----------



## gaspasser (12 May 2007)

...or bump shoulders with someone else in passing...you both end up doing a "shoulder check".

   {hope that one sticks there?!?!}


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2007)

Hmm,

I just used some red thread and tacked the corners and edges of the flag down on all my cadpats. Haven't lost one yet, even when rubbing shoulders (not that I'd ever do that  ;D ) or removing my ruck or webbing.

Edited to add:

Actually I'm lying...I did lose one when it was forcibly removed from my shoulder (my shirt was hanging on the back of my chair) by scheming Corporals at Clothing Stores just prior to going to give a briefing in the CTC Theatre. No worries, my CSM picked me up for it prior to my entry...thank goodness for husbands who work in CTC.

As for the scoundrels responsible ... I got them all back!!  >


----------



## gaspasser (12 May 2007)

;D
Beware those scheeming CPLs and the Flag Gremlins.
 ;D


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2007)

C1Dirty said:
			
		

> Bring back the blue flight suit!



 NO !!!!!!!

But bringing back coloured badges would be nice......kinda like every other air arm in the world does.

CADPAT flightsuit ? For the TACHEL, fighters and trash haulers maybe.  VP and HS guys would look pretty funny in those chassing subs but hey, its not like it would hurt either.


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2007)

Shall we get off the Flight Suit topic or move it over to that long drawn out topic.......................GET BACK ON TOPIC........The WEDGE.


----------



## Loachman (12 May 2007)

Buddha66 said:
			
		

> Now if only we can get a rule to ban the beret with a flight suit...which looks equally stupid IMHO



Bovine faeces.

Ban the wedge completely.


----------



## Proud Canadian (12 May 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Bovine faeces.
> 
> Ban the wedge completely.



I would love to see the beret and wedge gone! I would be content going to ball caps.


----------



## gaspasser (12 May 2007)

Then we'd all look like americans!!   
I'm all for wearing ball caps or boonie hats in the sun, I love the sun but he doesn't like my eyes.  But berets and wedge on parade looks very sharp and  
 The Beret is  , the wedge is Air Force {then again, so is the Forge hat} and goes well in DEU but not CADPAT, it looks {silly}


----------



## navymich (12 May 2007)

Then why not do what the Navy does and wear ballcaps within the confines of a base?  And it is only for wear with their NCDs, keeping beret and peak cap/boler, for DEUs.  I am working with alot of USAF now, and they wear their ballcaps.  IMO, it looks fine with the cadpat, seems to define it more as "workdress".


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Then why not do what the Navy does and wear ballcaps within the confines of a base?



I wear ballcaps within the Hangar / ramp.  I only put on my wedge on the way to work or going to other buildings on base outside of the restricted area.


----------



## gaspasser (12 May 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Then why not do what the Navy does and wear ballcaps within the confines of a base?  And it is only for wear with their NCDs, keeping beret and peak cap/boler, for DEUs.  I am working with alot of USAF now, and they wear their ballcaps.  IMO, it looks fine with the cadpat, seems to define it more as "workdress".


Yes, but then we'd all look alike.  Sorry, but we must stay distinctive in some aspects.  From our 2 inch Cdn Flag; that says we are patriotic but don't go overboard; to our berets, which are distinctive on this side of the Atlantic.  
I wear a ballcap on the airfield to shield my eyes from the sun and in case of a splash.  I wear my beret elsewhere.    





...approaching mundaneness


----------



## kratz (12 May 2007)

just to note, the Navy wears the ball cap outside the base as well, ie: when deployed, while on board.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 May 2007)

As this thread devolves into a general discussion on the pros and cons of various types of military headgear I am reminded of a favourite anecdote regarding Montgomery during the Sicilian campaign.  I had previously heard that the hero of this tale had been Canadian, but found no substantiation.  It wouldn't surprise me though.

General Montgomery was driving in his staff car up to the front when he encountered a completely naked soldier wearing a silk top hat.  The soldier took off the top hat and made a sweeping and gallant gesture to the general.  When Montgomery returned to his headquarters he issued his only order about dress in the Eighth Army.  "Top hats will not be worn in the Eighth Army".


----------



## Loachman (12 May 2007)

I read that in Legion magazine many years ago. A Canadian unit had captured an Italian hat factory and some product was liberated. The soldier, who was actually fully clothed, was directing convoy traffic through an intersection when Montgomery cruised by. The soldier, in his surprise, could not determine if it was correct to salute in non-issue headgear or not, so instead bowed from the waste as he swept the hat from his head. Montgomery was amused, but shortly afterwards issued the only dress regulation of his career.


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 May 2007)

> The men in back areas discarded all possible clothing and some even took to wearing the wide-brim Sicilian straw hat. I well remember an incident that occurred one day as I was driving in my open car up to the front. I saw a lorry coming towards me with a soldier apparently completely naked in the driver's seat, wearing a silk top hat. As the lorry passed me, the driver leant out from his cab and took off his hat to me with a sweeping and gallant gesture. I just roared with laughter. However, while I was not particular about dress so long as the soldiers fought well and we won our battles, I at once decided that there were limits. When I got back to my headquarters I issued the only order I ever issued about dress in the Eighth Army; it read as follows: " Top hats will not be worn in the Eighth Army." - *Memoirs of Field- Marshal Montgomery, The; 1958*


----------



## fireman1867 (12 May 2007)

What happens if you are in your flying suit wearing a CADPAT jacket? Wedge or no Wedge?


----------



## Loachman (12 May 2007)

Well, I guess that Montgomery should know - the writer of the Legion anecdote must have made an error.


----------



## Proud Canadian (13 May 2007)

fireman1867 said:
			
		

> What happens if you are in your flying suit wearing a CADPAT jacket? Wedge or no Wedge?



We are getting off topic here
Why would you wear the cadpat jacket with the flying suit?  That is why we are issued flyer jackets. (Then again we have those that love to mix and match)
If you are wearing the flying suit then it's the wedge.  The beret with the flying suit looks like crap IMO.


----------



## Journeyman (13 May 2007)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> * The beret with the flying suit looks like crap IMO.*



I can only assume you're not talking about flying suit with _tan_ beret


----------



## gaspasser (13 May 2007)

fireman1867 said:
			
		

> What happens if you are in your flying suit wearing a CADPAT jacket? Wedge or no Wedge?


The Wedge, I've seen  :-\  is worn with the CADPAT jacket and rain jacket by flightcrew.  However headdress should be removed on the flight line/ramp except for ball hats {?}.

 ???


----------



## Proud Canadian (13 May 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I can only assume you're not talking about flying suit with _tan_ beret



Should of been more specific. I was refering to the blue beret. Nothing wrong with the Tan or Orange


----------



## Good2Golf (13 May 2007)

In some perverse kind of way, I'm almost sad to see the Wedge prohibited from wear with CADPAT by policy...it actually allowed me to judge non-aviator AF personnel in a millisecond -- nothing said you _shouldn't_, but anyone who _did_......well....they immediately were placed on my mental list of "one of those".  ;D

I'm quite happy with the choices that regulations and good personal taste permit....1) beret/toque/WBCH/helmet for all operational gear, 2) forage cap for DEUs...

G2G


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I'm quite happy with the choices that regulations and good personal taste permit....1) beret/toque/WBCH/helmet for *all operational gear*, 2) forage cap for DEUs...
> 
> G2G



 :fifty:


----------



## C1Dirty (13 May 2007)

> We are getting off topic here
> Why would you wear the cadpat jacket with the flying suit?



Very common where I come from (parka and rain gear).  From what I understand, if you're wearing any Cadpat you can't sport your wedge.  My personal solution is to never own any Cadpat, though I might be interested if they made a blue Cadpat... and you'd have to wear it with a wedge, no berets allowed.

A beret with a flight suit is like a jean jacket over a shirt and tie.  Sure you can do it, but why would you want to?


----------



## Dirt Digger (13 May 2007)

The only people that I've ever found that liked the blue flightsuits were the enemy force on the Advanced SERE course.

The dogs didn't care...they're colour blind.   ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (13 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :fifty:



That's okay, CA, you can still use bad taste if you'd like!  >


----------



## Loachman (14 May 2007)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> The only people that I've ever found that liked the blue flightsuits were the enemy force on the Advanced SERE course.



And the numpty/ies who spawned them, and the last CDS.


----------



## Loachman (14 May 2007)

C1Dirty said:
			
		

> A beret with a flight suit is like a jean jacket over a shirt and tie.  Sure you can do it, but why would you want to?



Because I absolutely despise the wedge.


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 May 2007)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> Should of been more specific. I was refering to the blue beret. Nothing wrong with the Tan or Orange



Come in Winnipeg in -40 weather and wear the Winter Jacket (Flyers).  Tell me what you think about the idea of wearing the CADPAT parka after that...

Max


----------



## Loachman (15 May 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Come in Winnipeg in -40 weather and wear the Winter Jacket (Flyers).  Tell me what you think about the idea of wearing the CADPAT parka after that...


It doesn't even have to be that cold. Either I get one with correct-length sleeves that barely comes down to my navel or one with a decent body length and chimpanzee-length sleeves. Getting rid of the fur collar was a good thing, but the torso should have been lengthened as well.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 May 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> It doesn't even have to be that cold. Either I get one with correct-length sleeves that barely comes down to my navel or one with a decent body length and chimpanzee-length sleeves. Getting rid of the fur collar was a good thing, but the torso should have been lengthened as well.



But of course, LM, you know it's because we have to cater to that jacket making it out of an F-18 without turning into a 600mph, 3' parachute.... *sigh*

G2G


----------



## Loachman (17 May 2007)

Making it as long as the summer jacket would cure the problem. In fact, ditch the winter one completely and make a zip-in liner for the summer jacket. I gave up on the winter one for many years and used a couple of cut-up wool shirts under the summer one and stayed just as warm and avoided the bulk and ickiness (when wet from rain or snow) of the fur collar.

I also used to wear the old thin rainjacket in my Kiowa, especially before they added the rain gutters and finally stopped the leaks.


----------



## mover1 (17 May 2007)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> We are getting off topic here
> Why would you wear the cadpat jacket with the flying suit?  That is why we are issued flyer jackets. (Then again we have those that love to mix and match)
> If you are wearing the flying suit then it's the wedge.  The beret with the flying suit looks like crap IMO.


unless its raining then you wear your cadpat rain gear.


----------



## peaches (19 May 2007)

CADPAT and wedge, always looked goofy.  Flt suit and beret is not too bad.  When I was down in Tinker AFB on exchange we'd wear our beret with flt suit.  With our darkened sqn patches and the beret the Americans thought we were AF SOF types.... ;D

I was led to believe that the flt suit/beret combo was for Tachel/Seaking crews only, does anyone know if this is true???


----------



## aesop081 (19 May 2007)

peaches said:
			
		

> I was led to believe that the flt suit/beret combo was for Tachel/Seaking crews only, does anyone know if this is true???



No, it isnt


----------



## peaches (19 May 2007)

OK, Thanks......


----------



## Loachman (19 May 2007)

This may sound picky, but Tac Hel is two separate abbreviations rather than one word. Sea King is also two words.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 May 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> This may sound picky, but Tac Hel is two separate abbreviations rather than one word. Sea King is also two words.



I thought it was Tac Hell!! ha ha  >


----------



## Loachman (19 May 2007)

Only one "l" on the first "Hel(l)": "There's no Hell like Tac Hel".


----------



## Good2Golf (20 May 2007)

peaches said:
			
		

> CADPAT and wedge, always looked goofy.  Flt suit and beret is not too bad.  When I was down in Tinker AFB on exchange we'd wear our beret with flt suit.  With our darkened sqn patches and the beret the Americans thought we were AF SOF types.... ;D
> 
> I was led to believe that the flt suit/beret combo was for Tachel/Seaking crews only, does anyone know if this is true???



It used to be an unspoken tradition in Tac Hel that we primarily wore the green (CF) beret (as allowed by the CFP265) but no one else in the Air Force seemed to (that I can remember)...it was considered blasphemous by the "Pure Blue", but since many tac aviators considered ourselves b**tard children of the AF anyway, we really weren't overly concerned with what others in the Air Force thought.  When the new DEU's started to trickle in in 87/88-ish and the blue beret replaced the green beret, a few more AF folks started to wear the beret...initially CELE Air and other support trades...then some non-Tac Hel operators, etc...  People can say what they like, but aside from a cool 50-mission hat (forage cap) crunched down over the ears, the beret, worn properly, tightly formed and agressively tilted forward far below the 2.5cm eyebrow spacing found in "the Dress Bible" (applicable to all wearers of the beret, BTW) speaks volumes of an Aviator's character.  Nothing will allow a soldier to judge an aviator more quickly and thoroughly than how he/she wears their beret (if they wear one at all)... ;D

G2G


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2007)

Wedge wearers are not to be completely trusted.


----------



## aesop081 (20 May 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Wedge wearers are not to be completely trusted.



awwwwww..........someone needs a hug  >


----------



## Welshy (20 May 2007)

It may be because I'm young and have a sense of style (just kidding), but wearing the beret with the flight suit looks way better than the wedge. I for one refuse to wear the wedge unless its absolutely required.


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2007)

Welshy said:
			
		

> It may be because I'm young and have a sense of style (just kidding), but wearing the beret with the flight suit looks way better than the wedge. I for one refuse to wear the wedge unless its absolutely required.


And there are those that say that there is no hope for the youth of today.

Now, if we could just get them to say "flying suit" (Canadian) instead of "flight suit" (US)...


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (22 May 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> *aside from a cool 50-mission hat (forage cap) crunched down over the ears*,



_Aside from a cool 50-mission cap_ or the _really _ old-school leather helmet & goggles, the only thing that should ever touch an aviator's head is a carefully-chosen ball cap & David Clarks (or helmet), but alas, I don't get to write the dress manual!


----------



## armyvern (22 May 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Now, if we could just get them to say "flying suit" (Canadian) instead of "flight suit" (US)...



Or perhaps:

Suit, Flyers

Just to match that official NSN description??  >


----------



## Good2Golf (22 May 2007)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> _Aside from a cool 50-mission cap_ or the _really _ old-school leather helmet & goggles, the only thing that should ever touch an aviator's head is a carefully-chosen ball cap & David Clarks (or helmet), but alas, I don't get to write the dress manual!



John, when you say "aviator's" head, do you mean just a pilot, or an "A"viator....because then a Gentex SPH5CF with AN/AVS-9 and HUD is also quite acceptable.  

G2G


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (22 May 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> John, when you say "aviator's" head, do you mean just a pilot, or an "A"viator....because then a Gentex SPH5CF with AN/AVS-9 and HUD is also quite acceptable.
> 
> G2G


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 May 2007)

going to work this morning I sure saw a lot of people wearing cadpat and wedge....I guess they're not enforcing till the deadline. Having said all that I observed a lot of berets that were improperly worn and really looked pretty bad.....maybe wedge was the lesser of two evils?


----------



## Good2Golf (23 May 2007)

I haven't seen a wedge worn properly in a long time.  My grandfather used to stand "beside" his when he wasn't changing vacuum tube on Mossies in 409 Sqn...alot of people just wear the darned thing centered on their head and pushed way back...take a look at a few folks wearing wedges in their official CF photograph and you'll see what I mean...no more "jaunty angle" like back in the heydays...now it's more of a "blue mohawk"...yuck!


G2G


----------



## TN2IC (23 May 2007)

I have always wonder how you can wear that wedge and not mess up your hair. I know a lot of gel... but still...





j/k before someone kills me.




*runs away*


----------



## navymich (24 May 2007)

This message just came out, and since this topic was mentioned in an early post, thought I would keep it in this thread.

R 221533Z MAY 07
FM NDHQ CAS OTTAWA
TO CANFORGEN
BT
UNCLAS CANFORGEN 092/07 CAS 022
SIC WAC
SUBJ: AIR FORCE/CANSOFCOM HEADDRESS POLICY 
BILINGUAL MESSAGE/MESSAGE BILINGUE
REF: A-AD-265-000/AG-001, CHAPTER 6
1. THE PURPOSE OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO ANNOUNCE A CHANGE TO HEADDRESS
POLICY FOR AIR FORCE PERSONNEL SERVING WITH CANSOFCOM 
2. IAW CHAP 6, PARA 5D OF REF, AIR FORCE PERSONNEL SERVING WITH CANSOFCOM 
SHALL WEAR A WEDGE WITH TAN FLASH WITH CEREMONIAL DRESS DEU 1A (TUNIC 
WITH MEDALS) 
3. WITH ALL OTHER ORDERS OF DRESS, TAN BERET SHALL BE WORN 
4. THIS MESSAGE SHOULD BE USED AS AUTHORITY UNTIL APPLICABLE AMENDMENTS 
TO REF ARE REVISED 
5. QUESTIONS TO BE DIRECTED TO THE EA CWO AF, MWO THIBEAULT AT (613)
995-0519
END OF ENGLISH TEXT/


----------



## Chou (24 May 2007)

Ahh nuts you beat me to it! Just saw CANFORGEN in my mailbox.  I think the beret looks good with flying suit especially the tan ones.


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 May 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> This message just came out, and since this topic was mentioned in an early post, thought I would keep it in this thread.
> 
> R 221533Z MAY 07
> FM NDHQ CAS OTTAWA
> ...



So basically, non-CANSOFCOM pers can still wear the wedge in CADPAT?

Max


----------



## Neill McKay (24 May 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> 2. IAW CHAP 6, PARA 5D OF REF, AIR FORCE PERSONNEL SERVING WITH CANSOFCOM
> SHALL WEAR A WEDGE WITH TAN FLASH WITH CEREMONIAL DRESS DEU 1A (TUNIC
> WITH MEDALS)
> 3. WITH ALL OTHER ORDERS OF DRESS, TAN BERET SHALL BE WORN



And DEU 1?


----------



## Good2Golf (24 May 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> So basically, non-CANSOFCOM pers can still wear the wedge in CADPAT?
> 
> Max



No, this is specifically AIRCOM (CAS) directing Air Force DEU pers in CANSOFCOM to wear the wedge with tan flash with #1's (full dress DEU w/medals) vice the beret.  The "no wedge with CADPAT" is still in order for all Air Force personnel.

G2G


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 May 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> No, this is specifically AIRCOM (CAS) directing Air Force DEU pers in CANSOFCOM to wear the wedge with tan flash with #1's (full dress DEU w/medals) vice the beret.  The "no wedge with CADPAT" is still in order for all Air Force personnel.
> 
> G2G



Is this message out yet? (sorry, I don't have access to the DIN on the NFTC Network)

Max


----------



## Good2Golf (24 May 2007)

Max, I haven't seen it personally, but it pre-dates the Tan-flash CANAIRGEN, so it is on the street, so to speak.

G2G


----------



## Loachman (24 May 2007)

Tan flash on a wedge? How much stupider can things get?

Somehow I can't see the Navy ordering anything that dumb.


----------



## mover1 (25 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> going to work this morning I sure saw a lot of people wearing cadpat and wedge....I guess they're not enforcing till the deadline.



How can you enforce anything that hasn't been officially handed down in orders?
The rumour mill on this one got started from a leaked e-mail.
As of yet the only "Official" thing we received was a warning order telling us to be prepared and order out berets because the order was coming down the pipe.....eventually...in the near future....sometimes....with Chinooks....maybe...


----------



## TN2IC (25 May 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Somehow I can't see the Navy ordering anything that dumb.




Watch and shoot... watch and shoot. Hahahahaha


----------



## Loachman (27 May 2007)

Yeah, I know - idiocy is contagious. The only thing that I can see is spray painting the white parts of their hats tan.

Maybe if we all spread the rumour and comment on how nice that would look...


----------



## Chou (28 May 2007)

Just got this email: 



> Gentleman
> 
> Good news.
> 
> Both Commanders have agreed the Wedge CAP will be no longer be worn with the CADPAT LWCC.  CANFORGEN will be forthcoming.



Thats from the CWOAF.  
P.S. This is not a "leaked" email, it was sent squadron wide.


----------



## mover1 (29 May 2007)

By "leaked" I meant that it was just  floating  around being forwarded and passed on with no direct chain of command "passing" it down 

I got it from a Private who got it from a Cpl who got it from a........

We still have yet to hear anything "Official" Other than from the Capt who originally heard it from the Sgt who got the info from the reserve Cpl.


----------



## MAJONES (30 May 2007)

Just to toss the idea out there....I always rather liked the Scully Caps with the DEU1s.  I noticed that Clothing On Line says I can order one, what is up with that?  Does anybody still wear them?


----------



## Loachman (30 May 2007)

I haven't seen one on anybody's head for years, but I'd rather wear one of those than a wedge.

You may as well order one, as we've been "asked" not to order turbans anymore.


----------



## Inch (30 May 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I haven't seen one on anybody's head for years, but I'd rather wear one of those than a wedge.
> 
> You may as well order one, as we've been "asked" not to order turbans anymore.



HA! We didn't get that direction, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't have a baby blue turban in my closet!  ;D


----------



## Loachman (30 May 2007)

Supposedly 1200 have been sent out by Logistik, and none to Sikhs.

Any bets that this "request" causes even more to be ordered...

I always meant to get one, too.


----------



## mover1 (30 May 2007)

so i am allowed to order from Unicorp but they are requesting that I  don't order sertain items? what i am allowed to order then?  Should I go through my chain of command and aske permission before I order.  
Someone tell the Globe and Mail, I smell a sensational story brewing. :

BTW I ordered a couple of turbans too.


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2007)

Well *Logistik is a civilian contractor * folks, and as such is *not privy * to what religious affiliation (if any) you happen to have. So, they are available to all as an option.

Go ahead, they're your points if you want to use them on kit you won't be wearing...fill your boots. 

I hope you don't run out of points when it comes time to actually order anything you need though. I'm sure you'll feel really silly then.  :


----------



## Loachman (30 May 2007)

The only thing that I order are the nice grey woolly socks. I've got tons of points to spare.

Does the turban come with instructions?


----------



## Inch (30 May 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Does the turban come with instructions?



Nope, I guess they figured if you're ordering one, you'd know how to wear it.


----------



## Proud Canadian (30 May 2007)

Looks like the message is out.  Received the email with the info a few days ago.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (30 May 2007)

Subject: SUBJ: AIR FORCE PERSONNEL NEW HEADDRESS POLICY, R 301321Z MAY
07 (0241283-2007150000536.txt)


FROM: NDHQ CAS OTTAWA
DTG: R 301321Z MAY 07
SUBJ: AIR FORCE PERSONNEL NEW HEADDRESS POLICY
(0241283-2007150000536.txt)
------------------------------------------------------------
RAAUZYUW RCCLHAV6039 1501807-UUUU--RCWEWLA RCWEZNA RCWMBNS RCWMCTS
RCWMHVS RCWMMFS RCWMMGA RCWMNHS RCWMNMS RCWMPCA RCWMPJA RCWMRGS
RCWMSKS RCWMTRS RCWMWGS RCWMWIS RCWMWVA RCWMYKS.
ZNR UUUUU ZOC
R 301321Z MAY 07
FM NDHQ CAS OTTAWA
TO CANFORGEN
BT
UNCLAS CANFORGEN 096/07 CAS 023
SIC WAC
SUBJ: AIR FORCE PERSONNEL NEW HEADDRESS POLICY
BILINGUAL MESSAGE/MESSAGE BILINGUE
REF: 1 CDN AIR DIV ORDER, VOL 1, 1-006
1. THE PURPOSE OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO ANNOUNCE A CHANGE TO HEADDRESS
POLICY FOR AIR FORCE (AF) PERSONNEL
2. AS OF 01 JUL 07, THE HEADDRESS TO BE WORN BY AF PERSONNEL WITH
CADPAT LWCC WILL BE BERET, TOUQUE, TURBAN OR APPROVED SQUADRON
BALLCAPS (ON FLIGHT LINE OR AS PART OF A SHIP S DETACHMENT). THE
WEDGE CAP IS NO LONGER TO BE WORN WITH CADPAT LWCC. REF WILL BE
AMENDED SHORTLY TO REFLECT THIS NEW POLICY
3. THIS MESSAGE IS THE AUTHORITY UNTIL APPLICABLE AMENDMENT TO REF
ARE REVISED
4. QUESTIONS TO BE DIRECTED TO THE EA CWO AF, MWO THIBEAULT AT (613)
995-0519
PAGE 2 RCCLHAV6039 UNCLAS
END OF ENGLISH TEXT

There ya go ...


----------



## DSB (30 May 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Supposedly 1200 have been sent out by Logistik, and none to Sikhs.
> 
> Any bets that this "request" causes even more to be ordered...
> 
> I always meant to get one, too.


Sorry for the Hijack

I ordered a turban once; they send out material in the same colour as the army dress shirt, (pastel green?).  The turban in combats is meant to be rife green.  The two other Sikhs I know don't bother with ordering them online anymore either.

FYI

DSB


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 May 2007)

LWCC, is basically combat shirt and combat pants?

So it means we can wear Wedge with CADPAT jackets?

Max


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 May 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> LWCC, is basically combat shirt and combat pants?
> 
> So it means we can wear Wedge with CADPAT jackets?
> 
> Max



Saw a pilot at Shearwater wearing a flying suit, CADPAT jacket and wedge yesterday...didn't look too bad  :


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Saw a pilot at Shearwater wearing a flying suit, CADPAT jacket and wedge yesterday...didn't look too bad  :



Oh I forgot to mention that I had to look closely through his hair in order to see that he was wearing something on his head other than excess growth!


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Oh I forgot to mention that I had to look closely through his hair in order to see that he was wearing something on his head other than excess growth!



Isn't that a standard???

 ;D

Max


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 May 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Isn't that a standard???
> 
> ;D
> 
> Max



From my time at Shearwater (LTC) so far it would appear that.... Vous avez raison! 
OMG I'm starting to think in French....next year the assimilation will be complete!  ;D


----------



## bison33 (30 May 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Isn't that a standard???
> 
> ;D
> 
> Max



I hope he had his Oakleys on also..... 8)

I've asked for clarification when it comes to the CADPAT rainjacket or the middle weight one and this new policy. In aircrew world, mixing of the CADPAT jackets/1 pc flying suit/wedge is the norm but once we 1 wing folks get our 2 pc CADPAT flying threads, it won't matter much.   When I wear the 1 pc flying suit, I wear a wedge (beret with the 2 pc, naturally)and if it's raining, I wear the rainjacket. It does look spiffy and the looks I get from all the non-AF types is either of disgust (nah) or envy. I'd go more with envy. ;D


----------



## Inch (30 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Oh I forgot to mention that I had to look closely through his hair in order to see that he was wearing something on his head other than excess growth!



I call BS. No one around here with hair that doesn't meet dress regs, and I work in Shearwater everyday.

As for the CADPAT rain jackets or coats with flying suits, it's approved dress. I can't seem to find the CANAIRGEN on it, but I know it came out last year. I wear my CADPAT jackets quite often, the flying jackets are too short and not waterproof. 

Would you prefer we wear bright yellow rain jackets like the navy does?


----------



## PO2FinClk (31 May 2007)

Would love to be a fly on the walls of a few Sqn's watching them read CANFORGEN 096/07


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (31 May 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> I call BS. No one around here with hair that doesn't meet dress regs, and I work in Shearwater everyday.
> 
> As for the CADPAT rain jackets or coats with flying suits, it's approved dress. I can't seem to find the CANAIRGEN on it, but I know it came out last year. I wear my CADPAT jackets quite often, the flying jackets are too short and not waterproof.
> 
> Would you prefer we wear bright yellow rain jackets like the navy does?



That was my attempt at humour there Inch.....this guys' hair was longer than the navy and army have it and he had a square back cut that is generally frowned on in the Navy. I just came over from Stad so I'm in culture shock...the Navy doesn't wear the canary suit walking out btw...it's for shipboard use only.


----------



## mover1 (1 Jun 2007)

Well the Canforgen is out and we blue types are using our Turbans we orderd from Logicorp as crying towels. 

This thread seems to run its course so any mods out there want to lock it up and put it to bed?


----------

